# اريد استفسار في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية افادكم اللة



## sayedkingdom (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
السادة المهندسين الكرام 
انا مهندس كهرباء قوي حديث التخرج دفعة 2008 من مصر
الحمد للة حصلت علي تقدير عام جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف

وتقدمت للعمل بشركة ضخمةفي مجال المقاولات بجميع انوعها في مصر والشرق الاوسط
ولكن داخل الشركة تم ترشيحي للعمل بوظيفة(مهندس سلامة وصحة مهنية)فما علاقة هذا المجال يالكهرباء ام ليس لة علاقة 
وهل لهذا المجال مستقبل ام ان العمل كمهندس كهرباء افضل 
افيدوني في ذلك افادكم اللة حيث انني في بداية حياتي العملية ومتردد كثيرا في قبول هذة الوظيفة
لكن الشركة سمعتها عالية جدا ومرتبتها حلوة في مصر 
وشكرا لكم علي حسن تعاونكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

من مصر مهندس/ السيدالعدوي
ارجو الرد علي الميل الخاص
 sayedkingdom***********


----------



## sayedkingdom (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الرد علي الميل الخاص علي ****** sayedkingdom***********


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا مرحبا بك بيننا اخا عزيزا جعل الله كل اوقاتك معنا افاده واستفاده ولكن لماذا ياخى تريد الرد على البريد الخاص فصبرا وسوف ترى كيف ستكون الافاده على الملتقى
واظن ان لدى اجابه على سؤالك
اولا مجال الصحه والسلامه المهنيه وهو مجال عملى من المجالات الواعده جدا فى مصر والخليج
وتخصصان يتيحا لك ممارسه هذه المهنه بسهوله وهى دراسه الكيمياء ودراسه الكهرباء
ومعظم مهندسين السلامه الذين اعمل معهم هم فى الاصل مهندسين كهرباء وللعلم مرتباتهم اعلى من اقرنائهم الذين يعملون فى مجال اكهرباء
ولكن اعلم اخى ان قررت الدخول فى هذا المجال فأن دراستك الاكاديميه لن تكفيك ويجب عليك تدعيم نفسك بدورات متخصصه فى السلامه المهنيه


----------



## sayedkingdom (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز (ماهر عيون)
فاجابتك هذة اعطتني الامل في هذا المجال والشركةالتي تقدمت لها قد اتفقوا معي علي اعطائي بعض الدورات الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية
وجزاك اللة خيرا وباذن اللة سوف اقوم بتوقيع عقد العمل مع هذة الشركة في غضون ايام ولكن اردت ان يحفزني احد من العاملين بهذا المجال حتي اعمل بة بكل تفاؤل وجد
وثانيا شكرا لك علي حسن تعاونك


----------



## sayed00 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى سيد بارك الله فيك و مرحبا بك بيننا

ثانيا عاشت الاسامى 

بالنسبه لوظيفه مهندس السلامة هل تنتظر منا كمتخصصين فى المجال ان نقول لك لا تدخله (بالطبع سننصحك بكل امانه) و اعتقد ان اخونا ماهر بدأ بنصيحة قيمه

المجال مطلوب جدا و به ندرة فى سوق العمل كل دول المنطقة تنبهت (شوية متأخرة) لاهمية المجال و سنت قوابين تحكم ذلك ... لذلك الشركات لنن تستطيع ان تتهرب من الموضوع و اصبح مهندسى السلامة مطلوبين فى كل المواقع قبل بدأ العمل

زلى ما نصحك اخونا ماهر عليك بالدراسه و الدورات المتخصصه كثيره و تخصصك كمهندس كهرباء هو عز الطلب و دراستك سوف تساعدك كثيرا فى المجال 

اتمنى لك التوفيق

و مرحبا بك مهندس سلامه معنا


----------



## المهندس عامر سليم (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
انا مطلوب مني اعمل خطة سلامة عامة فى مكان عملي -مستودعات 
ممكن حد يساعدني ويقولي كيف يتم كتابتها وجزاكم اللة خيرا 
م. عامر سليم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (21 مارس 2009)

الأخ عامر يوجد موقع جيد للمهندس أدم البربري يوجد به السلامة في المستودعات يمكن الإستفادة منه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل م سيد
اختلف اختلاف كلي مع اخواني واساتذتي السابقين في الرد
مجال هندسة الكهرباء قوي هو مجال مهم جدا ومطلوب جدا في السوق المصرية والخبرة فيه هو استثمار في ذهب
ولا تنظر تحت قدميك الان وتفرح بمرتب كبير في شركة انشاءات حتنسيك كل ما درسته وسهرت اليالي عليه وفي النهاية اي فرد ممكن يكون اخصائي سلامة بشوية دورات لكن مش اي شخص يمكن ان يكون مهندس كهرباء
حتي ولو كان المجال واعد فتخصصك مجاله اوعد ولتعرف مكان مهندس الكهرباء واخصائي السلامة انظر الي اي اعلان توظيف ستجد ان مهندس الكهرباء في اول الاعلان واخصائي السلامة في اخره حتي اني عندما اقرأ الأعلانات ابحث في الاسفل اولا واسأل عن مرتبات وفرص ترقي كلا منهم وستعرف الفرق
اخي الفاضل
في شركتي مثلا ممكن يستغنو عن مدير ادارة السلامة في لحظة ويترددو 1000 في الاستغناء مش هقول لك عن م الكهرباء لكن عن فني الكرباء.واعتقد ان هذا حال 90%من الشركات

اخي الفاضل
في مجال السلامة تتعرض لكثير من انواع المخاطر كيميائية وطبيعية وميكانيكية وبيولوجية فهل يجب علي اخصائي السلامة ان يكون حاصل علي بكالوريوس علوم وم كهرباء و م ميكانيكا ولكن الحاصل علي بكالوريوس تجارة يستطيع القيام باعمال السلامة واامور الفنية يرجع للمواصفة وياخد شهادة من المتخصصين بالإدارات المعنية بذالك.
يعني انت في مكانك سوف تعمل كمسؤل متخصص في السلامة سيرجع لك مسؤل السلامة

اتمني لك التوفيق والسداد 
ولا تنسي صلاة الاستخارة في هذا الموضوع
وشكرا​


----------



## المهندس عامر سليم (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل الجاء كتابة اسم الموقع للمهندس ادم


----------



## sayed00 (22 مارس 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> اخي الفاضل م سيد
> اختلف اختلاف كلي مع اخواني واساتذتي السابقين في الرد
> مجال هندسة الكهرباء قوي هو مجال مهم جدا ومطلوب جدا في السوق المصرية والخبرة فيه هو استثمار في ذهب
> ولا تنظر تحت قدميك الان وتفرح بمرتب كبير في شركة انشاءات حتنسيك كل ما درسته وسهرت اليالي عليه وفي النهاية اي فرد ممكن يكون اخصائي سلامة بشوية دورات لكن مش اي شخص يمكن ان يكون مهندس كهرباء
> ...


 

حبيبى احمد

الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية

انا مش معاك فى هذه الجملة (ولكن الحاصل علي بكالوريوس تجارة يستطيع القيام باعمال السلامة) ربما يحفظ بعض الامور و ينفذها و لكن مع اول مشكلة سوف يحتاس و ان كانت طبيعة عمل اخصائى السلامة فى بعض الاماكن هامشية و ادارية فهى فى الشركات الكبرى من الدعائم الاساسية ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنة بسهولة كما تقول

معلش المرة دى خيالك راح لبعيد (ربما لما تراة فى بعض الاماكن فى مصر)


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 مارس 2009)

م/سيد
الكيميائي حيحتاس في مخاطر الكهرباء ومهندس الكهرباء حيحتاس في المخاطر الكيميائية
يبقي التخصص ليس عامل رئيسي في مسؤل السلامة


----------



## علي الحميد (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

المهندس .. احمد ابو جلال

الاستغناء عن الموظفين يعود بالدرجة الأولى على عددهم وإمكانات كل موظف... 

لو تروح لبعض الدول ممكن الشركات تفصل 1000 مهندس كهرباء ولا تتخلى عن مهندس السلامة .. لسبب بسيط إن مهندس السلامة مشروط في العقد الذي يعملون عليه أياً كان نوع هذه المقاولات ولا يقبل منهم أي شخص بمسمى مهندس سلامة بل يطلب منه سيرته الذاتية ومدى تأهيله وهذا لا يتم مع مهندس الكهرباء... 

مع العلم إن عمل مهندس السلامة ممتع لمن يهواه .. فهو يجعلك تتعلم كل يوم شيء جديد .. فأنا دخلت في عدة مجالات وقرأت فيها بالرغم من بعدها عني كمهندس ميكانيكي ، مثل إنشاء وتصميم الطرق ، جغرافياً الأودية وجريان الموائع، المحاليل الكيميائية وتفاعلها مع المياه.... الخ


----------



## mohamed lashin (24 مارس 2009)

يا سادة الرزق بيد الله وحده
يبقى علينا إستخارة الله فى حيرتنا
ثم إن جميع المجالات لها أهميتها ولا يستطيع إنسان إبخاس أى تخصص حقه
والسلامة ليست مواصفة ولكن شعور بالمخاطر ووضع أنسب أسلوب لتفاديها
وهذا العمل مثلما له أجره فى الدنيا له أجره عند الله
فقد تنقذ أرواح ناس بتفاديك لخطر متوقع (لم يحدث بعد)
والله أعلم


----------



## almasry (25 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية ( الأمن الصناعي ) متنوع وكل يوم بتتعلم حاجه جديده وتاخد خبره جديده . قرر والله يوفقك في عملك .


----------



## haddad1212 (14 أبريل 2009)

لأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم 

أنا من ليبيا وأعمل فى مجال السلامة منذ أكتر من 27 سنة وأود أن أكد لك أن مجال السلامة من أجمل وأروع التخصصات ولكن بجب أن تكون لديك دراية باللغة الإنجليزية لسبب بسيط وهو عدم وجود مراجع باللغة العربية 
فإدا كنت تجيد اللغة الإنجليزية فأنا أقول لك لا تتردد فى إقتحام هذا المجال يكفى أن تعرف أن المتخصص فى مجال السلامة تتوفر لة فرصة العمل فى أى مكان فى العالم وبمرتب وإمتبزات قد لا تتخيلها 

أخيك addad1212


----------



## عمر_عسكر (16 أبريل 2009)

اولا تحياتى للجميع 

ثانيا ارى مع احترامى لراى جميع الزملاء ان السلامه سلوك وان اهم شى ان تحب ما تعمل وذلك ينطبق على جميع مجالات العمل سواء كانت كهرباء او سلامه او خلافه
ومن يعمل فى مجال السلامه يجب ان يكونتخصصه علمى ولديه ثقافه ومعرفه عاليه 
مع خالص تحياتى عمر عسكر


----------



## theonekhaled (30 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة أمامي فرصة للعمل كمهندس سلامة بشركة شيبسي في مصر؟؟ أفيدونا ببميزات هذه الوظيفة مقارنة بمهندس الصيانة و مهندس الكبيعات, علماً بأن الفرصة التي أمامي في البيعات هي أيضاً في شركة كبيرة في مجال السيارات
و أتمني الرد العاااااااجل


----------

